# Mehrere Linien als Pinsel entlang Pfad



## Robingambit (8. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde gerne von euch einen Tipp bekommen wie man in Illustrator perspektivische fast Wellenförmige Linien erstellt die sich überschneiden. Das ganze geht wohl wenn sich zwei Pfade überschneiden. Mir fällt es etwas schwierig mein Problem zu beschreiben. Ich habe in den Anhang eine zip mit einer Illustrator Datei gelegt. In dieser Datei ist eigentlich genau das dagestellt was ich machen möchte. Ich komme nur nicht drauf wie das geht. Ich habe bereits eine Pinselspitze angelegt mit mehreren Linien bnebeneinander und die entlang eine Pfades laufen lassen. Das Problem ist nur das sich die Linien nicht so schön perspektivisch überschneiden.

Kann mir einer da helfen.

Wäre super.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. September 2010)

Hallo,
das könnte man mittels dem Angleichenwerkzeug realisieren.
Dazu mußt du den ersten und letzten Pfad anlegen und dann das Tool drauf anwenden. Nun werden alle dazwischenliegenden Pfade als Übergang erstellt. Den Farbverlauf kannst du so genauso erstellen indem beide Ausgangspfade unterschiedliche Farbwerte haben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Robingambit (8. September 2010)

Jawolll!! Super! Das hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Vielen  vielen Dank für die schnelle und gute Hilfe.
Grüße
Robin


----------

